# Retard timing on 04 Spec V



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

How does one best retard timing on 04 spec v to enable higer shot of NO than 55? Dont think adjustable cam gears are available nor a timing control module. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't adjust timing unless you have a consult II.


----------

